# Buying a Co-op in Ontario



## mrcheap (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm familiar with the rough issues with co-ops in Ontario (can't get a mortgage, less regulated than condos, crazy rules within the co-op, harder to sell). However, the lower price always attracts me when I see a co-op for sale on MLS.

Aside - some background:
http://www.aaron.ca/columns/2001-03-10.htm - very old
http://www.torontolife.com/features/home-sweet-hellhole/?pageno=1

Has anyone had experience actually owning a unit in a co-op? How was it? What would be your advice for someone thinking about buying one? Has anyone tried using a co-op as an investment (renting it out, getting roommates, running a business out of it)?


----------



## ghayoor (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,
I can understand it, i have been through this experienced but, thank God!! now i am enjoying Co-op it is like a heaven for me


----------



## mrcheap (Apr 4, 2009)

ghayoor said:


> Hi,
> I can understand it, i have been through this experienced but, thank God!! now i am enjoying Co-op it is like a heaven for me


Someone finally responds and they promptly get banned


----------

